# Minn Kota repairs



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can get my trolling motor fixed in the Grand Rapids area? The tilt lock piece broke when I forgot to lift it out of the water backing out from the launch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Try Van's 

They seem to have a lot of stock on hand both in repair parts and in used parts for about everything out there in the way of propulsion. 

Mark


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

On West River Drive... near Nucraft (opposite side of the road)... heck if I can remember the name... gimme a second. It's an Authorized Minn Kota service center.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here you go and a bit closer--

GREAT LAKES COMMUNICATION
4970 W RIVER DRIVE 
COMSTOCK PARK, MI 49321 
Tel: 616-647-9990 
Fax: 616-647-9910 
[email protected] 
Hours: 9am-5pm M-F 

Mark


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

That's it! It's downstairs in the building they are in... a one man show from what I could tell but he seemed to know his shiznit.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey call minkota...My buddy did the same thing with his motor..He called today and the are sending him the part for free....


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. Just sent minnkota an email to see what they can do for me. If they can't take care of me I'll go to Great Lakes And see if they can do me right.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I ran into this predicament too. Due to operator error I broke my mount. However do to some garage saleing I found a minnekota at a garage sale for $5. Mount was exchanged in 1/2 hour and good as new. My buddy needed a part from the inside the contolled power to the switch. So with some minor time spent garage saleing you save youselves alot of $$$$. 

It appears that most of these minnekota have universal parts. The inside and mount all were the same even though they were different thrust motors.


----------

